# Missing Your Crazy 88?



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Some guy named Chris picked up a Crazy 88 on I-70 last week. 

It's posted in the Vail Daily Town Talk section of today's paper. Call 716.664.0797.


----------



## Alpine Kayak (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks Jeff, got it back early today.
Its pretty beat up though.
Missed you on Shoshone tonight
-Sean


----------

